# São Paulo - modernity, luxury and glamor of the richest corners of Brazil



## ppeanno (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi people,

on my last stay in São Paulo on holiday in July this year, I wanted to know some places that best represent the luxury shopping in the city. Also traveled much of the region do Morumbi, Berrini, New Brooklin, with its beautiful buildings. I stayed at the Novotel Morumbi, with a wonderful view. Complement the landscape, the Octavio Frias de Oliveira bridge. Oh, and a good temperature: average 11ºC. 

Go to 93 photos!


01.
Gol airplane to CGH airport / United Nations Business Center









02.
I'm sorry the number of photos









03.









04.









05.
Among, the TV Globo SP









06.
The best hotels in São Paulo:
Hyatt









07.
and Hilton









08.
former Bank Boston









09.
detail on the Octavio Frias de Oliveira bridge









10.
TAM airplane to CGH airport









11.
At night









12.
pink









13.
blue









14.









15.









16.
Shopping Morumbi, Berrini









17.









18.
Among, a beautiful building









19.
Market Place, Vivo, etc









20.









21.
Blue Tree Towers Hotel









22.
happy-hour









23.
Next day, on the Oscar Freire street!









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.
good urbanism









30.









31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40.









41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.
Shopping Cidade Jardim









49.









50.









51.









52.









53.









54.









55.









56.









57.









58.









59.
"Close" in buildings









60.









61.









62.









63.









64.









65.









66.









67.









68.









69.









70.









71.









72.









73.









74.









75.









76.









77.









78.









79.









80.









81.
Beautiful girls doing marketing for a brand of perfume









82.
Daslu Man









83.
Sony Centre









84.









85.
After this photo, a security guard said it was forbidden to take pictures of the mall without authorization...









86.
The pool of the hotel, ICE!









87.
Another night photos 









88.









89.
Show color!









90.









91.









92.
bonus-track
nightfall in São Paulo









93.
Paulista Avenue, last year









That's it!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW!! :happy: Outstanding collection of photos! I really enjoyed browsing through all of them, so thanks so much for posting! 

What can you say about this city? São Paulo is just incredible - especially from street level!


----------



## DPJ1986_ (Nov 15, 2005)

Good job !! 

What a great city !!! Thanks for sharing ppeanno !!


----------



## Vego (Nov 24, 2009)

fantastic!!


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Great pics and the city looks amazing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great pics of Sao Paulo, thanks for sharing them


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice pics :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, what is the name of the bridge in the below photo?


>


----------



## viblack (Aug 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> BTW, what is the name of the bridge in the below photo?


It's Octavio Frias de Oliveira bridge, a cable-stayed bridge in São Paulo, over the Pinheiros River. The bridge is 138 metres (450 ft) tall.
It is the only bridge in the world that has two curved tracks supported by a single concrete mast.


----------



## felipevarig787 (May 24, 2008)

WOW....really amazing photos!!!!


----------



## ppeanno (Jul 20, 2009)

The pic's returned!


----------



## dcardoso (Oct 20, 2007)

Amazing!
Good job!


----------



## Celsoldc (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

This is a really great thread, so I happen to think that it BADLY needs some new photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

viblack said:


> It's Octavio Frias de Oliveira bridge, a cable-stayed bridge in São Paulo, over the Pinheiros River. The bridge is 138 metres (450 ft) tall.
> It is the only bridge in the world that has two curved tracks supported by a single concrete mast.


Thanks for the info, viblack


----------



## Santista10 (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow...amazing Sao Paulo!!! :master::master::master:


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Very interesting photos of Sao Paulo, I like street view shots much more than skylines 

In the thread title you promised 'modernity, luxury and glamor of the richest corners of Brazil'. I have seen modernity, but not anything especially luxurious or glamorous - or maybe I am just too blind


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

OMG!!

^_^


----------



## IcaroSP (Mar 23, 2008)

Wonderfull!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Good set of pics! Stunning job!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more photos of Sao Paulo please


----------



## MikeVonJ (Oct 3, 2009)

*Incrdible, really nice collection of pics...*


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Your pics look nice! Keep posting.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

ppeanno said:


> 09.
> detail on the Octavio Frias de Oliveira bridge


This bridge makes every other cable stayed bridge in the world look like a joke.


----------



## Paulistinha (Jan 24, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## pedrocahp7 (Dec 21, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> I would like to see more photos of Sao Paulo please


As requested, here are:

1-









2-









3-









4-Paulista avenue in 1891:









5-And today: 









6-A street in the region of Vila Olímpia: 









7-Metropolitan region of Sao Paulo seen from space: 









8-View of a lake in Ibirapuera Park: 









9-One of the eight most luxurious streets of the planet: 









10-









11-Now, a sample of why we can not say that Brazil is a developed country: 











We're getting there, but we still need to solve basic problems!

PS: Sorry for the English, it is because I'm using the translator!


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Sao Paulo - estas maravilhoso!!!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love SAO, fantastic pics. Regards.*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

In the last pic those balconies with pools in them look really cool.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love those then and now photos of Paulista Avenue. Just incredible.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

amazing


----------



## Slice Shot (Jan 17, 2010)

Amazing city!


----------



## doogerz (May 6, 2003)

Amazing photos but it only shows a certain area of the city. Surely there must be other areas of Sao Paulo that are just as luxurious and yuppie.


----------



## imperiobric (Jan 25, 2011)

AMAZING


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

AWSOME THREAD


----------



## dimitrizacarii (Dec 27, 2010)

amazing pics!


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

What a great view you had from the hotel.


----------



## Pedro Paulo Carreira (Jan 15, 2008)

Engraçado. Um thread feito para estrangeiros e só brasileiro entra. Assim não vale. Quero ver a opinião dos gringos...


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

São Paulo is incredible!


----------



## whistler85 (Apr 4, 2009)

Pedro Paulo Carreira said:


> Engraçado. Um thread feito para estrangeiros e só brasileiro entra. Assim não vale. Quero ver a opinião dos gringos...


Total de acordo


----------

